# Include Your Soap As A Gift On the Ellen Show?



## CindyB59 (May 1, 2011)

Hi All, I have bought soap from a few members here - as well as some other places. LOVE goat milk soap and have been so pleased with everyone's customer service and products.

I am going to be on the Ellen Show in the audience, taping Oct 18th. Just got the paperwork and we can bring a gift to Ellen. Can't hand it to her directly, but I'm assuming she'll really get it .

My question is this: Is anyone interested in sending me a bar or two of your soap? I will take them all to her, and maybe she'll mention it on her show. Not so sure that it'd be on the show I'm on, but maybe in the future. Or maybe not - hard to tell. But it would be unique and she's into natural products, etc - so she might be impressed by it.

I can't promise her reaction, but I can promise I will honestly take any bars received to her.

What do you think? Stupid idea?

Cindy


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, absolutely!  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh very cool!
Sure why not!!!


----------



## CindyB59 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I replied to all PM's, but will post the info here too for anyone who is interested.

I think this will be fun & hopefully well received.

My name & address:

Cindy Beardsley
5814 Waller Rd E
Tacoma, WA 98443
253-606-5618

My best friend & I are driving down & leaving Friday Oct 12th. So I will need it no later than Thursday the 11th - but sooner, rather than later would be best. I promise everything I receive will be given to her.

Not sure when our episode will be aired - probably either Friday or Monday. Watch & maybe she'll mention something. No idea if she looks at gifts right then or when.

I'm excited to go!

Thanks again,
Cindy


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

ELlen Degeneres is vegan.


----------



## CindyB59 (May 1, 2011)

Hhmmm...I was thinking vegetarian. I wonder if it extends to animal products that doesn't include anything that was killed. Hope so, don't want to insult her. I bet milk is okay. Tallow, probably not so much.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If she's actually a vegan, they don't use any animal products at all. But some are more particular than others. I just looked it up and she does not eat dairy, but I don't know if she would use dairy or not if it was in a product that wasn't food and from humanely treated animals.


----------



## CindyB59 (May 1, 2011)

I'm not sure. If you still want to send it, I'll take it. She might still mention it on the air or on her website, even if she doesn't use it herself. I have never heard any rabid statements from her, so she may not be quite that strict. I'd try to ask via her website, but I doubt that if I got an answer at all, that I'd have it in time.

It's entirely up to each of you - if you want to send it, I'll take it. If not, It was a good thought. I already planned to add a note mentioning each generous contributor of products (Giving you guys all the credit, it's your hard work). I can add something to the effect of "no animals were harmed in the making of these products...." type of statement to that note.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine was already sent off today, so I guess you're getting it!  (And there's an extra lotion in there for you.)


----------



## CindyB59 (May 1, 2011)

Aw thanks, Stacey. I wasn't bucking for anything for me - I just think this will be fun. I'll let you know when I get it.

Thanks again,
Cindy


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

No, I know you weren't. But I figured that if you were going to take my stuff with you, the least you could get out of it was a lotion.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

hsmomof4 said:


> No, I know you weren't. But I figured that if you were going to take my stuff with you, the least you could get out of it was a lotion.


My feeling, too.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

A vegan doesn't use any meat, dairy or other animal products. I would think that would include soap made from goat milk and possibly lard (that would be a double whammy) so vegetable based oils and butters would be the only ingredients a vegan would use. Now of course the people coming to Ellen's show aren't vegans :biggrin


----------



## CindyB59 (May 1, 2011)

Well, my idea might just stink :sniffle.

Ah well, I will give what I receive & perhaps she'll share with her staff. My hopes would be that she mentions your company(s) at some point - but maybe she won't get behind it. I just don't know. Hopefully she's open minded enough to endorse it for others, as no cruelty/death is involved. I know you treat your goats very, very well. I'll emphasize that in my note to her.

If anyone changes their mind, I understand - just let me know, so I'm not watching for your package.


----------

